
Education Has an Unhealthy Fixation with Fractions – And It’s Hurting Everyone - ColinWright
https://medium.com/@sunilsingh_42118/society-has-an-unhealthy-obsession-with-fractions-and-its-hurting-everyone-d09b10573919
======
cimmanom
Can most schools do a better job of teaching fractions? Undoubtedly.

But fractions ARE critical to math education. Not becuse we use them in
everyday life.

But because the same operations and techniques you use to
add/subtract/multiply/divide fractions in 4th grade are the ones you’ll need
to use to solve a basic algebraic equation in 8th or a calculus equation in
12th grade.

If you don’t understand those techniques and how and why they work, you’re
going to have a hell of a time understanding even junior high level math.

